# Newbie w/ a Nishiki resto project



## jaybay (Jun 11, 2008)

Hello! I'm Jay - and I'm a newbie here at MTBR. I started out riding BMX as a kid back in the late 70's, and have been a bike nut my whole life. Back in the 80's, I was a mechanic in the local Schwinn shop...back when there was such a thing. Anyway - I'm still into BMX, and have restored numerous vintage BMX bikes. My latest project (and the reason I went hunting for a forum like this) is a vintage mountain bike. It's a Nishiki Ariel. I'm not sure of the exact year. I found pictures of a bike w/ the same name dated early 90's - but the chain stays were raised to eliminate chain clatter, and my frame isn't built like that. So I conclude this one is older. The frame is all cr-mo, so I've got a good foundation. I'm thinking about powdering the frame, but I haven't decided for sure. One hesitation is that I can't locate replacement decals...so if I did powdercoat, it would be a no-name bike. The best news of this project is starting cost: I found it in a Salvation Army store for five bucks! Below are some "before" pics...I hadn't even hosed it off when I snapped these shots.




























And here's one of the rear triangle after some de-mudding, de-taping, and de-gooping:










I've not fully decided what direction to go with this thing, as I've never done a mountain bike before. My natural inclination is to BMXify it a little. So I'm wondering - can I rig a front triple chainring setup with cr-mo 3-piece cranks?


----------



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

Judging by your pics, it looks to be in pretty good shape. I say strip it down, clean and wax the frame, clean and polish the parts and put it back together with new housings and cables. Then ride a nice looking, restored mountain bike. It should make for a great rider and a unique bike..show us pics when you are done... 

The HOOV likes it :thumbsup:

It's funny you should post it tonight, I was outside working on my Nishiki Alien. I was going to single speed it with Maxxis Holy Rollers but decided to go with a somewhat period correct LX build instead.


----------



## vintagemtbr (Jun 6, 2004)

Hey Jay,welcome to the VRC forum. I have a '89 Cascade and the frame looks like yours.That is a good trail bike.I take mine out to the trails all the time. I can't find replacement decals either. The Cascade used to by my cousin's bike when he bought it new and it had a nice pearl gray paint. Enjoy your bike. :thumbsup:


----------



## Matt H. (Sep 14, 2004)

That's a nice bike, Jay. My vote would also be to keep it more or less stock with a thorough cleaning. Are those Deore or XT thumbshifters? I had one of the newer Ariels with the elevated chainstays. It had the same switchblade fork as yours. Enjoy it!

(Here's my Ariel)


----------



## jaybay (Jun 11, 2008)

*thumb shifters*

They are Deore shifters


----------



## Gt Eunuch (Mar 21, 2008)

Matt H. said:


> (Here's my Ariel)


HA! I had never seen another bike like this!










That Nikishi looks like its going to turn out awsome too!


----------



## jaybay (Jun 11, 2008)

I've disassembled the Ariel down to the frame, and have started cleaning and polishing. The pedals are in fair condition at best, and are clipless - which I don't care for. So - I bought some new pedals. Although not period correct for the bike - I've been wanting an excuse to buy a pair of these for a few years.


----------



## jaybay (Jun 11, 2008)

Pedals arrived...and a little polishing!


----------



## McNewbie (Apr 5, 2008)

cool,

how grippy are those synchros pedals? i almost got some on ebay but ended up going for some wellgo platforms at about $40 less that are doing me just fine.


----------



## jaybay (Jun 11, 2008)

This bike is still a work in progress - so I haven't ridden the pedals yet. I know I could have scored pedals for less - but I've been wanting a pair of those pedals for years. As for how grippy they are - I'll let you know after I hack my shins a few times!


----------



## jaybay (Jun 11, 2008)

Update: My tires are in - I bought Panaracer Fire XC 2.1's. The rims were mismatched. There was one silver and one dark bronze. I went with silver, and the new hoop is here. I deconstructed the wheel, and am building the wheel with the new hoop in the next few days. Meanwhile, all components have been stripped off the frame and fork - and most everything has been cleaned. The bearings are all soaking in solvent to get all the old muck out. Here's the frame and fork with bars, new seat and new quick release clamp - just dry fitted for a progress shot.


----------



## YETIFIED (May 4, 2005)

Now that your frameset is nekkid, have you tried buffing out the paint and blemishes? You'll be surprised at how many of the blemishes are simply surface scatches that haven't made it down to the bare metal and are just filled with grime. I use several of Meguiar's products for such tasks. Meguiar's Mirror Glaze 9 Professional Swirl Remover 2.0 is a light cut compound that work wonders. If you have some pretty nasty gashes, I'd use either a fine or medium cut cleaner. After it's all said and done, they get a coat of carnuba wax. Some of our forum members like their bikes to keep the patina, while other's like the NOS look. Buffing out your frameset will definitely remove the patina from the paint.


----------



## jaybay (Jun 11, 2008)

Thanks for the recommendation. However, every single blemish you can see in the photo is down to the metal. To your credit - I was indeed surprised how many blemishes were just on the surface, but also surprised how many were not. I have thoroughly cleaned, waxed, and buffed the frame, and this is as good as it gets. That's why I was considering fresh powdercoating. However, replacement decals are non-existent. So, I cleaned the bejesus out of it and touched up the raw metal with clear.


----------



## sho220 (Aug 3, 2005)

I would get some spray rust neutralizer, spray a little into the cap and touch up those chips with a small brush. Once that dries, touch it up with a little primer and then some white paint. It won't look new but it'll protect the steel and it'll look better than the bare metal.

Bike looks good so far. :thumbsup:


----------



## GISMapper (Aug 7, 2008)

You might be able to get the decals made at a sign shop


----------



## jaybay (Jun 11, 2008)

I actually have 5 years experience in the sign business, and you're right - I could definitely have a set made. However, a one-off set like that would NOT be an inexpensive venture.


----------



## jaybay (Jun 11, 2008)

*almost done!*

I've still got to clean, polish, and reassemble the brakes, and a new SRAM chain is on the way. Once the chain is here, I can tune up the derailleurs (and clip off those cable ends). Other than that - it's close to complete! :thumbsup:


----------



## Slimpee (Oct 3, 2007)

How'd you polish those cranks?


----------



## jaybay (Jun 11, 2008)

First, fine grit dry sanding to get all the dings out. Then superfine wet sanding. Then rubbing compound with one of those plastic scrubby pads. Then rubbing compound with a dremel. Then buffing with a buffing wheel and rouge.

Elbow grease, elbow grease, elbow grease!


----------



## GISMapper (Aug 7, 2008)

JBay...I might be able to come up with some reproduction Nishiki decals for u


----------



## jaybay (Jun 11, 2008)

Really? Whatcha got????


----------



## GISMapper (Aug 7, 2008)

I have a friend that can make me copies of the "NIshiki" graphic on the down tube and the one located on the head tube.I just need to make some good photos & mesurments of the ones on my Alien ( Same year as yours... 89 right?).


----------



## jaybay (Jun 11, 2008)

If you're telling me it's an '89, it's an '89. I honestly don't know. Is there a way to tell from the serial number?

I can do one better than measurements. I'm a pretty darn skilled graphic designer, and can do layouts of all the graphics on this bike - even the little guys on the forks and seat tube. Does your friend have access to a thermal transfer printer or something?


----------



## GISMapper (Aug 7, 2008)

Jaybay
I am assuming its an 89 by the paint & graphics. I have an 89 steel Alien with just about the same paint job ( except the Alien has the purple clear-coat )and the same graphics. All things considered you have a very nice bike.

Yes about the printer, it can do large format printing as well. Signlab if I recall. I will print up a small run and get back to you when it's done

GIS mapper


----------

